# Canada banning 10/22 mags over 10 rounds



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The absurdity continues, but looks like a push-back is under way.



> Etobicoke, ON -(AmmoLand.com)- The Canadian Shooting Sports Association (CSSA), representing recreational firearms owners, has joined with the Canadian Sporting Arms and Ammunition Association (CSAAA), representing firearms business owners, to empower legal action against the recent decision by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police Firearms Program to prohibit several brands of imported 10/22 extended capacity rifle magazines.


CSSA and CSAAA Join to Enable Legal Action Against 10/22 Magazine Re-Classification


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This ban like all the others worldwide a part of the NWO to remove all guns,

to prevent resistance to them in the near future as the are starting to consolidate the dictatorship over us, the world of non elite.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> This ban like all the others worldwide a part of the NWO to remove all guns,
> 
> to prevent resistance to them in the near future as the are starting to consolidate the dictatorship over us, the world of non elite.


I agree and for situations in which this.....Revealing The Real Rate Of Inflation Would Crash The System | Zero Hedge became the accepted reality.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I enjoy watching all of the videos on Youtube that explain what Canadians are and are not allowed to have. Why can you carry a Tavor out into the woods to shoot, but not an AR? Why not a Steyer AUG? Why an SKS and now, not a VZ-58? Those Norks are getting hosed, eh?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you still have buck shot?? You know #4 buckshot. With 54 24 caliber pellets in a 12ga 3.5inch mag would still be just fine. But no 10 round 22's LR mags. WTF??


----------

